# Benjamin - Oct 16, 2009 to Dec 26, 2011



## gmas rabbit (Dec 27, 2011)

Benjamin got sick on Christmas day. There was no warning it just happened. We had been at my daughters for supper and came home and he was sitting in the rain. He had not ate anything during the day, he was in pain, cold and depressed. When offered supper he just laid there. All night he laid on my chest and we took him to the vet at 6am. She thought it was not life threatening, just a gi statis. He was responding to the fluids and gut drugs, we were suppose to pick him up at 8pm after getting Len's mom from the airport. We were dropping of veggies for him to eat. The vet meet us at the door, he had a seizure and died 10 minutes before we got there. They were as shocked as we were. My heart is broken. He was my best friend. We spent hours together watching TV and spooning in bed. He was my heart bunny. He was the biggest, fuzziest, smuggliest, love bunny I have every had. I don't know where I am sleeping tonight, I cannot sleep in my room or bed. Binkie free my little love, mommy will love you and miss you forever. I am at this point not sure I can come on this site for awhile. Thanks to everyone. Please feel free to email me direct at [email protected] for awhile. Katie, Fraggles, Susan, Daisy-Mae, Brandy and Becky, Benjamin loved and looked forward to each and every exchange. He loved his last christmas, especially the blanket and pillow. I am sorry at this point I am just coming apart.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 27, 2011)

I have no idea what to say. I will email you right now......


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Alma I am so so sorry... I really have no words. I'll miss hearing stories about that wonderful big boy... 

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Binky free our big lop boy, he will be sorely missed. I don't know what else to say, this is so very sad.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh My God Alma i'm in tears reading this. This is heartbreaking news. 

Daisy Mae and Iloved Benjamin so much. It is because of him my love of French Lops. 

I'm so sorry, this is just not fair. He was such a young beautiful rabbit.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beautiful Benjamin.

Hugs Alma:feelbetter:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am simply in shock :cry2


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 27, 2011)

Everybody loved dear Benjamin  He was one of our most special forum bunnies and I always looked forward to posts about him. I'm still in shock and can't believe he is gone. But I do wanna thank Alma for sharing her big loafy lop with all of us. He brought lots of enjoyment and fun to RO. His disapproving face was one of the best and he is going to be terribly missed.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so in shock I don't know what to say. Becky and I are grieving his loss and praying for his family.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh no  Binky free Benjamin bunny ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2011)

Alma, we're so sorry to hear you lost your little man Benjamin. We've learned over the years that no amount of time is ever enough. All we can do is keep them safe and happy and give them our love.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. I just couldn't believe it when I first saw the post. I just kept re-reading the title in disbelief. Poor little boy. I'm praying for you all now, in grieving the loss and all. I'm so sorry. 

Binky free Benjamin and R.I.P. :rip:ink iris::rainbow::bunnyangel2: You'll be very missed little man. *sniff*


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. It was always a pleasure to hear things from the big guy. He had a good life and he was well loved.

Binky Free Benjamin


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Benjamin Bun. ~hugs~


----------



## Lucy500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss  *hug*
Binky free beautiful boy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 28, 2011)

Just sent you an e-mail. I'm so, so, so sorry!!! Benjamin will be missed by everyone!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Benjamin 

Jen


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am deeply sorry for your loss ray:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 29, 2011)

Alma emailed me and asked that I post on her behalf a thank you for all the support and kind words. Also a special thank you for the wonderful supportive emails she has received. Right now its to hard to visit RO. So she sends thanks.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your loss, Alma!! It's difficult to say something at a time like this.. but Benjamin wouldn't want you to be sad..! 
Rest in Peace, bunny friend!

ray:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 29, 2011)

Alma emailed me and asked that I post on her behalf a thank you for all the support and kind words. Also a special thank you for the wonderful supportive emails she has received. Right now its to hard to visit RO. So she sends thanks.


----------



## JimD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry Alma. 

Binky free Benjamin.
We'll see you on the other side. 

ray::rainbow:


----------

